# Dry Malt Extract Recipes - beginner



## Scobieb (5/6/13)

Hi Guys,

Just started to homebrew again after a 5 year hiatus and recently purchased one of the Brewsmith brewing kits. They are pretty tiny, only make up about 4.5 litres. But suit the space I'm using and allow me to experiment a bit more than I would if I'm making 20 litres plus size batches (well at least makes me a bit less conservative).

The kits from them came with a porter receipe, which just included some dry malt, grain, hops and yeast.

I don't particularly want to be tied to their recipes and wonder if someone could give me a really basic IPA recipe to make my second batch with. I'd prefer to use dry malt extract rather than liquid, purely for the reason its easier for me to get the required quantity.

Does anyone have an simple recipes for me?

Many Thanks


----------



## DU99 (5/6/13)

get the spreadsheet from this section.it will give some guidance on recipes,also it comes with a good extract recipe.you could try the recipe database.


----------



## Scobieb (5/6/13)

Thanks DU99, you mean the Kit & Extract Beer Designer one?

I've looked through a few recipes on the database, but I haven't come across one yet that just uses dry malt extract, most I find tend to use a mix of liquid as well.


----------



## slash22000 (5/6/13)

Liquid extract amount X 0.8 = dry extract amount.

1.5kg liquid X 0.8 = 1.2kg dry extract.


----------



## JaseH (5/6/13)

Scobieb said:


> I don't particularly want to be tied to their recipes and wonder if someone could give me a really basic IPA recipe to make my second batch with. I'd prefer to use dry malt extract rather than liquid, purely for the reason its easier for me to get the required quantity.
> 
> Does anyone have an simple recipes for me?


I still consider this one the best IPA I ever made, haven't been able to get it quite as good after going to all-grain. IPA's are one beer that work quite well with extract!

Hairy Eyeball IPA


----------



## Scobieb (5/6/13)

Thanks Frothie. I may give that one a go!!


----------



## Scobieb (5/6/13)

slash22000 said:


> Liquid extract amount X 0.8 = dry extract amount.
> 
> 1.5kg liquid X 0.8 = 1.2kg dry extract.


Thanks so much for this. Noted!!


----------



## Weizguy (5/6/13)

Arrogant B'stard recipe here. 

Includes a few other extract and grain recipes. Should be easy enough to scale back to your required volume.


----------



## Scobieb (5/6/13)

Thanks Les....those recipes look simple enough for me to manage!! Appreciate it


----------

